# 12V Fridge not working ????



## 122696 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all, 

Anyone ave any clues as to why the 12v mode onmy 3 way fridge is not working. 

Have only had the M/H 10 days. Works fine on gas and on hook-up but the red switch lights doesnt come on for 12v with the engine running. 

M/H is an Elddis Autostratus EB (96). Fridge is an electrolux RM 4270 if that helps at all.

many thanks everyone - I'd be well lost without all the help so far.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: 12V FRIDGE NOT WORKING ????*



DAFO1711 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone ave any clues as to why the 12v mode onmy 3 way fridge is not working.
> 
> ...


The obvious thing would be to check the fuses first - look for in-line ones under the bonnet next to the starter battery.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The 12volt side of the fridge comes on via a relay when the engine is running
There is usually a fuse protecting this circuit

Not sure where it would be on your van 
on mine it was under the bonet

Alan H


----------



## 122696 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks chaps - now a dumb question for you  

I found the inline fuse box , next to the battery. 

It has four lines in , with a common positive taken from the battery and then looped to each fuse. From the other end of the fuse - Various wires heading off in various directions. Seems strange but using the volt meter there is only power (12V) passing through one of the four fuses - the rest are showing 0.0V. 

The fuse with the current had fallen out as the terminal had been corroded and come away - a quick fix with a new nut and bolt and I inserted the fuse - but still the fridge doesnt work on 12v. There were a few sparks ( bad earth?? - fuse got hot?)

So does anyone know what the four circuits are four and why there is no current flowing through three of them - only the fourth. 

Everything seems to be working in the M/H - apart from the 12v on the fridge. 

REALLY CONFUSED PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Take out each fuse 1 at a time so that you don't mix them up and test the fuse using the ohm or continuity setting on the multimeter

If there is no voltage going through then odds on they have blown

Have you got a wiring diagram of the motorhomes electrics, if yes then can you scan it and post it as an attachment

Alan H


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Take out each fuse 1 at a time so that you don't mix them up and test the fuse using the ohm or continuity setting on the multimeter
> 
> If there is no voltage going through then odds on they have blown
> 
> ...


And if they aren't 'blown' then it's got to be corroded (bad) connections where they are 'looped'. One of the 'outs' _has_ to be the feed for the fridge ....


----------



## 122696 (Apr 22, 2009)

havent got a wiring diagram so may need the help of auto electrican 

Thanks for the advice and guidance


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Where are you based? I am sure someone could take a look before you go to the expence of an auto electrician.
JP


----------



## 122696 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi JP - thats very kind of you. - We'll around 25m north Abergavenny

We have been in contact with the company we bought it from - they are not a MH dealership but sell a number of MH's alongside their cars. 

They said it had been through a full habitation check before we collected it.

I agreed to pay full screen price (14995) on the basis that they gave a 2yr mechanical warranty and a full hab check whch they said they were able to do. They also repaired a number of small things I found - cracked light lens - crack in washbasin - window strutt broke - new MOT

I explained that the despite a full hab check the gas oven was burning a yellow flame - indicating the release of carbon monoxide - the 12v fridge didnt work and the cascade water heater was in pieces under the seat ! 

They have asked me to return it next week for full ( and free repairs) 

Does a Habitation check usually cover all these components are working correctly or simply working ( eg - oven lights -whats your point?)

Thanks for your offer..........very kind


----------

